# Vale Do Lobo Utilities



## jreeves (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all

I work for a guy who has just bought a villa in Vale Do Lobo. We need to sort out the utilities. Could you please put me in the right direction of who to contact. 

Many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If the Villa was owned before then you should have been passed a file with all the paid services invoices. Each has a point of contact and a reference number for the house, let them know you are the new owner and ask them to set up a new supply contract and your done.

Alternatively put in place a Property Manager and ask them to do all of this for you, or ask the lawyer you purchased through to do it.


----------

